

Building a Website Scraper using Chrome and Node.js - garysieling
http://garysieling.com/blog/building-a-website-scraper-using-chrome-and-node-js

======
thecodemonkey
It baffles me why people are using tools such as PhantomJS to do website
scraping. Is it really necessary to have the whole WebKit engine running to
parse and traverse the DOM tree?

